# Problemas para grabar ... ¡BUG EXCEL!



## rguez (Feb 17, 2003)

Saludos

Estoy desesperado!!!
Tengo un libro abierto, pero no lo puedo grabar. Cada vez que lo intento recibo el mensaje "El documento no se guardó".

He intentado todo, cambiar el nombre del archivo, cambiar la unidad (disco) donde grabar, he cerrado el depurador ...

¿¡que hago?!

Desesperadamente: José Antonio 8(


----------



## rguez (Feb 17, 2003)

Caso caótico, excel se ha transtornado y arroja por todos lados su frase de oro: "ERROR CATASTRÓFICO"

No se si es algún tipo de ventana que predice el futuro, pero la realidad es que al rato se colgó el sistema operativo y el botón de reset fué la única alternativa.

Un minuto de silencio por un día de trabajo perdido... 

José Antonio


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Feb 17, 2003)

Depronto alguno de estos sirve:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;214073

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;223812

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;103329


----------

